# Weather Outlook, December 16, 2015



## billski (Dec 16, 2015)

Looks like JP might get some Jay Cloud effect this weekend, with sub-freezing temps  down to around Sugarbush to make snow.   Sucky thing is that about a week later, more warmth will move in (around the 24th) to kill whatever progress the snowmakers can push out.


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2015)

You can't trust 5-day forecasts!


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 16, 2015)

Well hell that makes me feel all better !
Stocking up on my pain killers....Double bag and Tripple bag. It's gonna be a Merry Fucking Christmas no matter what !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Dec 17, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> Well hell that makes me feel all better !
> Stocking up on my pain killers....Double bag and Tripple bag. It's gonna be a Merry Fucking Christmas no matter what !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Well this might make you feel better!  From today at the summit of Cannon.




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## billski (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 17, 2015)

billski said:


>



I think I know a couple people beaded to Snowy Ridge NY this weekend lucky anyone who gets to enjoy first Powder days of winter.


----------



## billski (Dec 17, 2015)

Couple inches by Saturday.  Better go pre-position!


----------



## billski (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## billski (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Quietman (Dec 19, 2015)

I still have an inch of snow on my car in the driveway tonight, I know that it will melt, but it gives me a little hope!


----------

